# Painting the ceiling



## mariOoO (Oct 2, 2008)

What are your thoughts on painting the ceiling on your garage the same color as the walls? And I'm not talking about white either. I've heard a fair amount of people that say they like and a good amount who said it makes the room feel smaller.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2008)

If you paint it light it will be brighter, good for any shop to be able to see what you are doing.


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 3, 2008)

If you have a ceiling (I prefer open rafters for many reasons), I would go with white or something very close to white.

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 3, 2008)

Lighter the better


----------



## BPJOOP93 (Oct 28, 2008)

I was in a garage once where the ceiling was painted a bright silver and had flouresent lights in it wow it was bright in there. i will be doing the same within the year.


----------



## Ecam (Nov 14, 2011)

My wife got me doing the walls with soft color and the ceiling in (ceiling) white.  My "other" garage was an addition to the house.  I used the exterior house paint (off white) for my garage interior walls.  Makes the paint a bit more durable and cleans easier.


----------



## project_junkie (Dec 9, 2012)

I went with regular ceiling white from Lowes for the ceiling.  Right now the walls are just primed with kilz and are very white.  It really helps the light spread thought out the building.  Next Spring I plan to paint the top parts of the walls a light gray and the bottom 3' a medium gray.

Just as others have said, if you are painting the walls a light color, then maybe painting the ceiling the same color would be okay, but I think I would stay with white.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2012)

I plan on doing my walls a light tan to match the interior walls of my house and will probably keep my ceiling white.


----------



## OzCop (Jul 23, 2013)

My wife and I had this discussion today. I am building a 960 sq. ft. detached garage and today we took advantage of the 40% off paint sale at Sherwin Williams. She wanted to go with one color for ceiling and walls, I want white for the reflective value...I won...


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2013)

My ceiling is white and my walls are tan. looks ok in my book.


----------

